# north west dealers



## Shavings (12 June 2018)

any reputable dealers in the north west any one can recommend?


----------



## debbielinder (18 June 2018)

We've used cobs n plods and doug aldred. Both have fab reputations and would use again without hesitation.


----------



## lamlyn2012 (18 June 2018)

debbielinder said:



			We've used cobs n plods and doug aldred. Both have fab reputations and would use again without hesitation.
		
Click to expand...

Does Doug Aldred still trade?
HM Sportshorses in Shropshire have some nice ones if that's not too far away. They have a fb page.


----------



## WombatStew (19 June 2018)

Have friends who have happily bought from both Cobs n Plods and also Vicky Yoxall. Both sell very different types generally.


----------



## debbielinder (20 June 2018)

We bought one 12 months ago from Doug. His son has taken over his Facebook page. I dont think hes doing much selling but he told me he had a field full of connemaras for sale.


----------

